

MIT’s Digital Food Printer Could Create Nutritious Meals - antidaily
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/01/20/mits-digital-food-printer-creates-nutritious-meals/
it's just a concept as pointed out below.
======
rbanffy
I would question whether this could be news.

It's not a product. It's not even a prototype. They don't even know how to
build the thing. It's just an idea, like my time-machine or my warp-drive. It
has the benefit of a nice 3D model though...

But that too doesn't look very practical either...

------
kqr2
This is a 3D printer that uses sugar. It's not nutritious but at least it's
real.

<http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/candyfab>

------
pmorici
Yuck. Seems like a step in the wrong direction as far as food goes. The
genesis of our current health problems as a nation can be mostly traced to
eating too much processed food. Seems like this would exacerbate the problem
to the extreme. High Fructose Corn Syrup isn't healthy no matter what the
shape.

------
leelin
Seems cool, but still a long way from a replicator that can brew me a cup of
hot Earl Grey.

------
Zak
This doesn't look like it would create many dishes of the sort most of us
would consider meals. It looks more like something for prototyping highly-
processed junk foods.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
...so can plants and animals!

